# Shooting in San diego



## Jakethedog (Jun 4, 2013)

Anybody here local in San Diego looking for someone to tag along I would like the chance to go and see about photography I do have all my own equipment sony nex 5 r  so if any one interested shoot me a email grebello635@yahoo.com I can go any day thanks George


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2013)

The other identical thread you started at 6:17 PM CDT is still open.


----------

